# Any info on King Skinks



## malbone (Aug 16, 2016)

I've brought 4 of these guys about 4 months old - there is hardly any info on the net - I have the hot spot at 34c - got some good info on what to feed them - I haven't seen hides mentioned but they sure seem to like having one and it seems essential - they are good feeders but concerned they won't take crickets - they are a clutch of 4 so all related and shouldn't be breed - down the track I might try and do a swap with someone - can anyone provide any info at all as I'm not all that sure what I'm doing - I really love these guys ah..................thanks Mal Ps: Just thought I'd mention I have a poisionous snake relocation Licence - I'm the snake catcher at work and I get them at home every summer..........................


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 16, 2016)

Try and get your hands on some good reptile keeping books such as _A Guide to . . . Australian Lizards in Captivity_ by Dr Danny Brown or _Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards_ edited by Mike Swan. While the internet can be a great place to seek out information it's not always reliable. Husbandry techniques may vary depending on the locale of your King Skinks. 

I have never kept these skinks but I have come across many a wild one. I'd raise the basking area to around 45°C-50°C, and the remainder of the enclosure can be normal ambient temperatures. I have often seen wild specimens living in groups among rocky outcrops in coastal areas, and for this reason they definitely need hiding places. Normally at the first sign of danger they will conceal themselves in burrows or rock crevices. I believe rocks are a must to have in your enclosure, but be careful with the way you place them as you don't want the lizards to dislodge a rock and become crushed. Alternatively you can make a slate or wooden stack that are often used for monitor lizards. These skinks are omnivorous like Blue-tongues and Bobtails - I have certainly come across many cheeky individuals that have tried to steal fruit and sandwiches while on Rottnest Island, and on mainland Australia I have seen some venture into chook pens to steal scraps. I have also seen individuals that have entered burrows and nests of sea birds, particularly fairy penguins in my case, to prey on their eggs. I haven't seen them take young chicks, but I believe it can be very possible. Feeding crickets to your lizards should be fine, but try and mix up their diet a bit. 

Later down the track, I'd be very careful when introducing new specimens into your collection. These lizards live in family groups and strangers are usually received with aggression by established individuals. 

Another thing that is worth noting is to keep handling to a minimum. These lizards can drop their tails and it can be rather alarming when a full grown adult does this! They can also scratch you up pretty bad. However, I have come across lizards that are well accustomed to people and certainly don't mind coming close and taking food from your hands - and these were wild! - but I have also come across groups that would disappear at the first sign of people. Good luck with your King Skinks and hope this helps! Writing about these critters is making me rather nostalgic. They are awesome lizards and I'm sure you're going to have fun.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 17, 2016)

We had to lock up our lunches when collecting Tiger Snakes on Carnac Island (for a research project at RPH) because the buggers would raid our backpacks! They are beautiful lizards, which as Oshkii says, have quite variable temperaments. Similarly as mentioned, like many large skink species, they often live in fairly isolated family groups, so breeding between related individuals is probably fairly normal. Breeding between siblings would be quite OK for at least a couple of generations, and if you want to add different blood after a while, you'll need to be very careful about how you do the introductions because they have a very strong hierarchy structure in their colonies.

Jamie


----------



## malbone (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey Guys I can't say enough to thank you both for your time and effott - It's just fantastic and you have given so much more info than I could have ever hoped for. Absolutley hell good info. I would never get that on the net so I just can't tell you both how much I appreciate it. I've turned the thermastat up so I'll see how hot it can go but have a couple of 200w heat globes if need be. It's gone from 34c to 37c and climbing. I would love some more info re the temp so I can understand what's going on. They have a hollow log and use it a lot but the bueaty of Kings they don't hide all day - there are on average always 2 out and about.I've ordered the book and gee thanks for the tip. Just going to mention I have a poisionus Snake Licence. I'm the snake catcher at work - close to lake Joondalup and I get Dugites at home every summer. Well I can't thanks you guys enough and wish you the best of the best as you are the best............cheers mal


----------



## eipper (Aug 17, 2016)

We keep ours outside all year around in Brisbane. They thrive on fruit, vegetables, dog food and pellets.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is an article I read a while back that you should find relevant and interesting... http://sydney.edu.au/science/biology/shine/publications/reprints_legal/389Egerniakingii.pdf

King Skinks remain active throughout the winter in Perth and further south, so what Scott has posted is applicable here. Personally I would be trying a basking spot of 40[SUP]o[/SUP]C to 45[SUP]o[/SUP]C, but I don’t have actual experience with keeping this species, only friends who do.

In the wild the majority of their food is of plant origin, consisting of foliage such as pigface and they climb trees to eat flowers (a source of pollen and nectar) and fruits, plus the sea bird eggs as mentioned. So lots of vegetables and some fruit, two or maybe three times a week, depending on the season, with a bit meat (cat or dog food) or some raw egg added every second or third feed, should keep them happy and healthy. 

The group bonds are formed early and introducing a new individual to an established pair or group is a guaranteed disaster. All I can do is to suggest you try the following, but please bear in mind that I have no practical experience with this particular species. Try putting a new animal in with one of the existing group into a new environment for both of them, arranged so that they can both be out at the same time but not in direct line of sight of each other and they both have individual refuges (artificial burrows) to hide in. You will need to supervise the introduction as they may become physically aggressive with each other. If they do, remove the existing group member for a day and then try again, until you have success or give up and use another animal. If and when this works, then you can try introducing another of the original group members, and so on. Hopefully, someone with actual experience might be able to advise you here.


----------



## malbone (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey Bluey/Eippr - I've thanked everyone else and now I'm thanking you. The quality of replys has been fantastic and you just joined the honor list - I've said before this info is not on the net and again I thank you for you advise and words of wisdom.......cheers mate Mal

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Bluey/Eippr - I've thanked everyone else and now I'm thanking you. The quality of replys has been fantastic and you just joined the honor list - I've said before this info is not on the net and again I thank you for you advise and words of wisdom.......cheers mate Mal


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Mal, that is what this site is about. Nevertheless, good on you for the acknowledgement.


----------



## GBWhite (Aug 19, 2016)

Found this on youtube. Camera work is a bit dodgy and the background music might not be to everyone's taste but it's interesting all the same considering that it all played out in front of a group of beachgoers. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrCTH1suUzE

George.


----------



## leebee (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi all, I have recently been caring for 2 hatchling size kings skink that the cat bought in.it has been literally freezing here in Perth. They were just frozen, not harmed luckily, warmed them up and almost good as new_one lost its tail. I have had adult kings skink living in my roof space for several years now. The heat in there is extreme in summer 
50++ and warm in winter. The lizard moves to above the lounge in winter cos we have the room heated! My personal feeling is that these animals are not suited to keeping indoors at all. They are fast powerful territorial don't like to be handled and have complex social life. I am not sure when I should release mine as I know they can stay with their family group for several years. Mine may not be related, one black type, one becoming yellow. Any advice?-cheers Leesa 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 27, 2016)

And I keep reading that they bite hard too when they are big!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 27, 2016)

I have also read and noticed that the juveniles prefer and eat much more insect, meats and other live foods. They are growing and probably have different energy needs. As adults they probably eat more vegetable matter as they are so big . The adult kings skink in my roof likes to catch mice, every now and again it goes mad hunting up there.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 28, 2016)

The sooner you return them to the site of capture the better. Once the young have been separarted for more than a few days, they will very likely not be accepted back into the family group.

Indoor captive husbandry is a matter of understanding and meeting their needs. King skinks have been reared and bred for several generations indoors by those who know what they are doing. Having said that, they are particularly hardy and remain active through the colder weather when most other skinks are not, which makes them very well suited to appropriate outdoor enclosures.


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi there, thanks for your reply. my whole garden has recently been dug up by a bobcat to do major landscape project. There is nowhere to return them sadly. They were very thin, sluggish and one lost its tail, and it has been very very cold here. I am not sure exactly where they came from, there are many wild ones around here. When you see them in the wild you would not want to keep them captive that's for sure. I suppose captive could be a bit more docile, still, imho indoors could never truly satisfy the needs of a species like this because one of their needs truly is space. I have been lucky enough to live in an area for more than 10 years now where many live around my property, my roof for years, shed, carport, street drains, neighbors chook pen, they are every where here! Sure you can keep anything alive with good husbandry but.. 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

Ps the cat didn't tell me where she got them either

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

She got out in all the reno chaos a few times, damn killer she is, normally locked up inside.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## malbone (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi all - I've had a hard drive playing up - it's been making really noises and i'm on the old one atm as I can't log in on the new one as I don' know my password and It keeps telling me my image verification is always wrong and most I can't read. Anyway thanks for the tips - I know they cover a large area heading out in all directions so must be subject to a long cold winter - the only temps I seen are between 40 and 50 which would be impossible outside. Where do you live Libee - you are really lucky having them on your proerty.........cheers mal ps: If I don't answer any posts it will because I can't log in............


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

I live in Perth on the Canning River Thornlie. I never saw one before that except at Rottnest and Penguin Island and near Mettams Pool. Many people don't even know they exist I think! Good luck keeping your guys, they are really full of character. I can't seem to upload pics, I have quite a few I have taken of them round here. My guys just shed within a day of each other. I added some damp hide areas as the humidity is low at the high temps they like. They would not go in the water bowl i put in but went straight in the damp area when shedding. They were cranky and one attacked the others tail quite hard. He was eating the shedding skin too but it was a real attack. I put much more cover, hides and branches so they have their own spot. No more fights. Btw they were v tiny when cat bought them I about 3 weeks ago. They have doubled in size! And tail grew back already too. Any advice appreciated, looks like I might have them for a few months, I don't think they will survive alone at this size. Btw I have found enthusiasts working at reptile stores have been a good help with advice for me, I have been keeping reptiles only 5 years but interested for many. I am a lab tech, i enjoy the science n technical aspects almost as much as the animals lol. Cheers Leesa

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

Ps I have seen a few pics of captive King's, there's not much out there your right! I have to say they looked obese to me lol. The wild animals are very sleek fast and powerful. They are keen and greedy feeders, it would be easy to over feed these guys I recon. I try be aware what ratio of fat/protein/calcium/veg I feed E.g. Kitten food high in fat and protein, kangaroo meat no fat no calcium, worms r high in fat, crickets, no idea? Veg n fruits for fibre vits and carbs. I dust live foods with a calcium+ VitD and a little in the fresh meat also. Can you watch yours feed? With 4 animals you should keep goods notes and records of temp behavior, feeding shedding etc. You will never remember lol Ideally I need to separate mine to feed as the yellow one with the intact tail is so keen and fast at hunting it gets most of the live food, it is growing twice as fast, but I don't want to handle them really. Despite being hatchling they are clearly wild and not happy to be captive. I think I need to take my own advice lol and get much bigger enclosure already, $igh... PS 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

I think once grown these animals are very hardy and like you say can deal with the extreme temperatures. The babies were catatonic when I found them, it was 0 the nights before. I suspect they kind of hibernate when it's cold and the cat got them cos their home was disturbed in the renos. I think people forget that when they cold they don't eat and that's actually ok for reptiles. I think problem can be when people feed or over feed, and then the greedy skinks are not warm enough to digest all the food they ate! I crank up the temp after a big feed, they seem to love it. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> We had to lock up our lunches when collecting Tiger Snakes on Carnac Island (for a research project at RPH) because the buggers would raid our backpacks! They are beautiful lizards, which as Oshkii says, have quite variable temperaments. Similarly as mentioned, like many large skink species, they often live in fairly isolated family groups, so breeding between related individuals is probably fairly normal. Breeding between siblings would be quite OK for at least a couple of generations, and if you want to add different blood after a while, you'll need to be very careful about how you do the introductions because they have a very strong hierarchy structure in their colonies.
> 
> Jamie


Hi Jamie, yes they are cheeky on the islands! 
One of the funniest things I saw was a family of tourists (Indian?), set up a lovely picnic on a blanket, on lawn under the trees at Penguin Island, south of Perth. Once it warmed up, the food came out then the people went away for a play. Then lot's of kings skinks came out for a picnic.. Then the people came back, they were truly terrified and were screaming and running around waving their towels. They packed up their blanket and things and fled down the board walk towards the ferry and that was the last we saw of them, lol.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 28, 2016)

If there were any confusions, 40°C-50°C should be the basking temperature, not air temperature, that is fatal. 

Yes these skinks can cope with the cold, as I have seen them active in winter in Albany and along the south west coast such as Cape Rich and Bremer Bay. But they are only active in winter provided it's a sunny day. Otherwise they would be sheltering among rocky outcrops or burrows. I have seen a few frozen individuals that were caught out in the open in non favorable weather but once the sun appears they go on their merry way. 

Leebee, I suggest you release your rescued skinks in a suitable area near your home as soon as the weather permits. The longer they are away from their colony the less chance they're going to have of being accepted. They may be able to find their own way back to their colony. Or alternatively you could contact DPAW, they may know what to do. Another thing that could be done, if you are convinced that there's no way of them surviving in the wild and if they were indeed found on your property, is that you could contact a licenced reptile taker and have them take the skinks into their care.


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes my whole yard is gone sadly, no cover for then at all. There are so many cats around here, my yard was a haven for wild life as I have 2 small dogs that kept the cats away. I am always interested to do the right thing re licencing but sometimes gov departments are so inflexible or have no solution with things like this. A replicator might have some good advice. Cheers

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

Re-locator I mean

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

Taker I mean, geez

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

I would only want then released really tho. Not kept or sold, they are very wild. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

I am hoping my yard will be ok to release them in a few months, I will make lot's of refuge and cover. I am a keen collector of hollow logs, piles of wood and bricks, sheets of tin, you know all the stuff people call junk, I call habitat lol. My block is pretty large by suburban standards and faces river reserve. Thanks so much for all your advice it has given me a lot to think about. Regards

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 28, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> We had to lock up our lunches when collecting Tiger Snakes on Carnac Island (for a research project at RPH) because the buggers would raid our backpacks! They are beautiful lizards, which as Oshkii says, have quite variable temperaments. Similarly as mentioned, like many large skink species, they often live in fairly isolated family groups, so breeding between related individuals is probably fairly normal. Breeding between siblings would be quite OK for at least a couple of generations, and if you want to add different blood after a while, you'll need to be very careful about how you do the introductions because they have a very strong hierarchy structure in their colonies.
> 
> Jamie


I even got bitten once by an excited wild skink I was teasing out with an apple core. Sadly the next time I visited the island there were few to be seen. I asked the rangers, they said there was an outbreak of rats on the island that ate the skinks. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leebee (Aug 29, 2016)

malbone said:


> I've brought 4 of these guys about 4 months old - there is hardly any info on the net - I have the hot spot at 34c - got some good info on what to feed them - I haven't seen hides mentioned but they sure seem to like having one and it seems essential - they are good feeders but concerned they won't take crickets - they are a clutch of 4 so all related and shouldn't be breed - down the track I might try and do a swap with someone - can anyone provide any info at all as I'm not all that sure what I'm doing - I really love these guys ah..................thanks Mal Ps: Just thought I'd mention I have a poisionous snake relocation Licence - I'm the snake catcher at work and I get them at home every summer..........................


Hi malbone, just an update on my 2 KS. 
I have called Wattle Grove Vet who are the SOR herp (and my) vet, they told me to try Kanyana 
Vet & Wildlife, they are great too but full, and they really only take injured native animals. So they recommend i call Armadale Reptile Centre. They have been awesome, will take my skinks and have given me some great advice. They recon they can be released in a month or so when it warms up, within their range but away from the burbs where it's not infested with cats, and lots of rocky habitat for them to have a chance. Regards, Leesa

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Molerat52 (Oct 28, 2016)

There has been some very good advice offered here malbone

I might weigh in a few care tips, having kept a trio for the last few years, all individuals from the same clutch I obtained at a few weeks old.

As juveniles they will mostly eat inverts with a mix of vegies, roo mince and eggs. They grow like weeds and you definitely need to be careful about overfeeding. Keep diets varied as they seem to get bored of the same thing. 

They become very accustomed to being handled, however I would reframe from holding them until they are over a eyar old. I just began by keeping my hand in the cage for extended periods of time, where usually they would just crawl and get used to you. Now as adults they are totally fine with being handled but always remember they have the potential to drop their tails, although it has never happened to any of mine.

Keeping four adult kingii indoors would require a substantially large viv (minimum 2 metres long and 60cm deep). 

Good luck


----------

